# NVIDIA 940MX Fps Drop Problem



## loranay47 (Apr 8, 2018)

I have fps drops in my lenovo ideapad 510 15isk laptop. Because GPU TEMP TARGET value in nvidia 940mx 4gb in all games. Frequency is dropping from 1006 mhz to 405 mhz so fps value is dropping 100-90 to 5-10 fps . Sorry for my english. I have 12gb ram , intel i5 6200U 2.70GHZ , 1tb hdd , nvidia 940mx 4gb.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2018)

It's overheating and needs to be serviced/maintained.


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 8, 2018)

erocker said:


> It's overheating and needs to be serviced/maintained.


No , I sent two times to the service. This is software problem. because GPU TEMP TARGET value. When Nvidia gpu in 61 degress  , I have this problem and All ideapad 510 15isk users are have this problem. I think maybe we will fix with a new bios or vbios . For you how we will fix ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Your card is weak through and through and a bios update will just break your card, so get that thought out of your head if you know what's good for you.

Lower your game details and resolutions or buy a true laptop for gaming, that thing won't cut the mustard.


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 8, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Your card is weak through and through and a bios update will just brick your card. Lower your game details and resolutions.


We said lenovo for a new bios update but Lenovo does not update . How we will make bios mod or a different thing ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2018)

loranay47 said:


> We said lenovo for a new bios update but Lenovo does not update . How we will make bios mod or a different thing ?



On a laptop you don't, as they are proprietary and are meshed with the laptop motherboard bios.

Stop asking for a bios update, it wont change your frames per second on an already weak Mobility Graphics Processing Unit. There is your answer.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2018)

loranay47 said:


> No , I sent two times to the service.


Means nothing   I have worked in Service Shop   and Believe me some will just go thru the motions and get the item out the door as fast as possable as long as it passes a Cursory QC check
Please  Run GPUz  so the temps can be verified.


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2018)

loranay47 said:


> View attachment 99515View attachment 99516View attachment 99517




Take.  A screenshot while your video card is rendering. Just run a game in the background ,with GPUz  running, after about five minutes take a screenshot of the sensor tab.

 Or set the sensor graph to display maximum and then run a game for five or 10 minutes while the program is running and then take a screenshot


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2018)

Your core clock didn't throttle on that gpu-z screenshot, run a game and leave gpu-z running in the background and exit the game, take a screenshot of the gpy-z values so we can see what's going on


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 8, 2018)

I checked. After 15 minutes . gpu temp was 61 degress. and I have frequency drop. 1006 mhz to 405 mhz .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2018)

loranay47 said:


> I checked. After 15 minutes . gpu temp was 61 degress. and I have frequency drop. 1006 mhz to 405 mhz .



  just post a screenshot of your sensors tab with around 10 minutes of activity so everyone can see the readings


----------



## SKBARON (Apr 8, 2018)

I think what he means is the default thermal throttle temp target is 90 degrees but his is set to 61 and he is looking for some way to increase it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2018)

Afterburner will allow you to increase the temperature limit afaik


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Afterburner will allow you to increase the temperature limit afaik



yeah, thats what i was just working on posting.


@loranay47
here with 79c limit





then slide the limit up in Afterburner, and , 91C temp limit. but that lappy likely wont love that change


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm understanded. But I can't change this value with a overclocking program because not allowed


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 9, 2018)

Not allowed by who/what? Are you not able to run afterburner?


----------



## PerfectWave (Apr 9, 2018)

try to cool down your laptop with some fans to put on bottom


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 9, 2018)

PerfectWave said:


> try to cool down your laptop with some fans to put on bottom


It's not overheating


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 9, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Not allowed by who/what? Are you not able to run afterburner?





don't allowing


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm sure you need to unlock overclocking, voltage/temp in settings?


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes . I said lenovo but lenovo is don't make new bios update or vbios update.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2018)

No, you can check your Precision X settings to see if you can tick a box to 'unlock' these sliders. You are not in the BIOS when you use Precision X.

My guess however is that while it may be possible, it is unlikely to even have an effect and is locked down within BIOS entirely. Here is how it looks in MSI Afterburner (if you cant find it in precision, delete the application and google for MSI Afterburner instead, its much easier to use).

Specifically: tick Enable Hardware control and monitoring, low-level IO Driver, low-level hardware access interface.





Bottom line: what @eidairaman1 said. Don't bother. Get a proper GPU


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 9, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> No, you can check your Precision X settings to see if you can tick a box to 'unlock' these sliders. You are not in the BIOS when you use Precision X.
> 
> My guess however is that while it may be possible, it is unlikely to even have an effect and is locked down within BIOS entirely. Here is how it looks in MSI Afterburner (if you cant find it in precision, delete the application and google for MSI Afterburner instead, its much easier to use).
> 
> ...


I selected but don't allow retry.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah then its a lost case. If your GPU doesn't work as advertised and you have warranty, try that route, other than that, no dice

I will say this, I have had midrange 'gaming' laptops on a budget before and each and every one of them has shown similar behaviour. Its just throttling heavily, crappy cooling + badly balanced GPU + even the CPU may throttle as well.


----------



## loranay47 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have warranty but They saying "this is not hardware problem and you haven't a problem in your laptop."


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2018)

Correct, this is the 'norm'... utter shite

Take it as a lesson learned: don't buy this type of lappy again!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> No, you can check your Precision X settings to see if you can tick a box to 'unlock' these sliders. You are not in the BIOS when you use Precision X.
> 
> My guess however is that while it may be possible, it is unlikely to even have an effect and is locked down within BIOS entirely. Here is how it looks in MSI Afterburner (if you cant find it in precision, delete the application and google for MSI Afterburner instead, its much easier to use).
> 
> ...



I don't know if that laptop would be capable of a external GPU if he even has the right ports for it


----------



## The_DriverX (Apr 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, laptops are not gaming rigs, as far as thermals are concerned. Throttling is normal on laptops. I really believe its a lost cause... Not being mean, it's just reality.


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 10, 2018)

You guys dont seem to understand that with laptops or most laptops you cant unlock most of those settings in afterburner. And most laptops dont have those things in the bios. Laptop bios are hard locked down.


----------

